# Using a firewire drive as a network hard drive?



## antonioconte (Jun 10, 2004)

Is it possible to convert a firewire hard drive (external) so that it can connect up to a LAN so that I can access is directly through the network like a server?

Thanks

Tony


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 10, 2004)

You could plug it to a computer supporting firewire and share the drive. If this is not what you are looking for, take a look at the new Airport Express. It has a firewire plug and I think it could be used to share a firewire drive to the network.


----------



## antonioconte (Jun 10, 2004)

HI there, yes just looked at the Airport EXPRESS, not sure it'll connect to a firewire device though.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 10, 2004)

Then I am wondering what else it would be for..


----------



## brianleahy (Jun 11, 2004)

Um, looks to me like Airport Express has USB, but not firewire.

http://www.apple.com/airportexpress/specs.html


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 11, 2004)

Yeah, I was confusing the usb sign with firewire. my mistake..


----------



## chevy (Oct 9, 2004)

Zammy-Sam said:
			
		

> You could plug it to a computer supporting firewire and share the drive. If this is not what you are looking for, take a look at the new Airport Express. It has a firewire plug and I think it could be used to share a firewire drive to the network.



I have a firewire disk attached to my Mac, how do I share it with others ???? (It's probably stupid, but I don't find the place to activate sharing)


----------



## brianleahy (Oct 9, 2004)

I believe that the 'out of the box', file sharing in OSX (client version) does not allow as precise control over what is shared and what isn't, as OS9 did.

In my experience, once you turn on file sharing (System Prefs/Sharing) anyone who connects to the Mac via the network will be able to connect to all that Mac's drives -- at least, if the person logs in as an administrator user.

Needless to say, the Server edition of OSX (which I have also worked with) allows control over users & connection points even more precise than OS9 did.


----------



## zevvle (Aug 31, 2006)

I have found that the shared drive has to be formatted as Mac OS Extended.  FAT32 (which is MS DOS) will not share.


----------

